# Lyft new pay structure ??



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Wanted to get peoples opinion on this new pay structure that Lyft is starting in certain markets , personally I think it’s a way to screw us more and tell us that they’re paying us more instead but I wanted to see what you guys think ?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks to me like Lyft is "addressing" one of the common driver complaints....long distance to pickup.

This way, they can tout that, once again, we heard you and are addressing your concerns. You will now get paid from the time you accept the ride until you drop off the passenger.

What they don't say is that they will make up for this by cutting your per mile rate overall....and I would bet a weeks pay that all of those 10 - 15 minutes pickups that we see quite commonly today will magically disappear......

Another point that I did not see addressed: How will cancel fees work now if the pax cancels prior to pickup? Will the driver still get $5.00 or will s/he only get the payout for miles driven toward the pickup? My guess would be the latter...another way for Lyft to benefit at the expense of the driver since the pax will no doubt be charged the $5.00.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

This looks like a horrible idea.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> This looks like a horrible idea.


I don't like it one bit, but I do like the picture of your cat .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

We must always remember --- Lyft and Uber will not make any changes that do not benefit THEM. 
They say the changes are based on what we ask for, but they twist up our intent, and turn it into their benefit.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Illini said:


> We must always remember --- Lyft and Uber will not make any changes that do not benefit THEM.
> They say the changes are based on what we ask for, but they twist up our intent, and turn it into their benefit.


deception and lies, you just can't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Acceptance rate goes up now...


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

When they state "it will improve revenue" just remember they aren't talking about driver revenue. They are talking about their revenue.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

All the more reason to be on multip platforms. This "may" help in my market where I have long pickups always available. 
But it's a cut to my bread and butter --- the airport. However. With Lyft's new "surge" crap, and fact it hardly ever surges at the airport w/ Lyft, I generally work more Uber at the airport than Lyft. This is more reason for me to work Uber for the airport. 

When working the burbs, Lyft might be more beneficial. 

Not coming to SLC now. So lets see what happens. And if Uber follows up with cutting pay in a like manar. I'm already running probably 2 to 1 in total rides a week. 2 Uber for every 1 Lyft ride I accept. It's all based upon how busy, surge, promo's, where working, etc etc.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> deception and lies, you just can't trust anyone anymore.


no you cannot and it wasn't until about 2.5 years ago that lying wasn't considered socially acceptable but now that the populace, and the world, has gotten used to the US culture shift to the unethical, immoral, and illegal it somehow has become ok. It is not ok to lie but with the leader of the US lying over 10,000 documented times in less than 3 years, it makes everyone question everything which is exactly the intended result. People have a choice of whether to lie or not as do companies. Uber and Lyft, while mirroring the present leadership of the country with its continuous and blatant lies, they did have a choice in terms of how they presented their company. It is a bit late to create a company culture that operates with an ethical, moral, and legal compass. All laws/regulations to them are meant to be broken and they seem to be immune to them with their cadre of lawyers and lobbyists. One day the house of cards will fall and I foresee that being in January 2021 when the new president and congress is sworn in.



Flier5425 said:


> When they state "it will improve revenue" just remember they aren't talking about driver revenue. They are talking about their revenue.





nouberipo said:


> no you cannot and it wasn't until about 2.5 years ago that lying wasn't considered socially acceptable but now that the populace, and the world, has gotten used to the US culture shift to the unethical, immoral, and illegal it somehow has become ok. It is not ok to lie but with the leader of the US lying over 10,000 documented times in less than 3 years, it makes everyone question everything which is exactly the intended result. People have a choice of whether to lie or not as do companies. Uber and Lyft, while mirroring the present leadership of the country with its continuous and blatant lies, they did have a choice in terms of how they presented their company. It is a bit late to create a company culture that operates with an ethical, moral, and legal compass. All laws/regulations to them are meant to be broken and they seem to be immune to them with their cadre of lawyers and lobbyists. One day the house of cards will fall and I foresee that being in January 2021 when the new president and congress is sworn in.





Flier5425 said:


> When they state "it will improve revenue" just remember they aren't talking about driver revenue. They are talking about their revenue.


Exactly......good eye.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

That website listed Seattle as getting new rates effective this coming Thursday. A rough comparison of my last run this morning:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> That website listed Seattle as getting new rates effective this coming Thursday. A rough comparison of my last run this morning:
> 
> View attachment 330943


It looks like you didnt add on the tip to the new rate run.... just sayin..


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It looks like you didnt add on the tip to the new rate run.... just sayin..


Yeah, that's because I won't get any tips under that new rate. I'm uninstalling the Lyft app if this actually happens. (Haven't received anything yet)


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

This only breaks even or benefits you if you drive more than 5 miles to a pickup. You get screwed by 10-25% on short rides or rides where you go less than 2 miles to pick up.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This only breaks even or benefits you if you drive more than 5 miles to a pickup. You get screwed by 10-25% on short rides or rides where you go less than 2 miles to pick up.


...as I stated above....I would be VERY surprised if long pickups didn't magically disappear.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This only breaks even or benefits you if you drive more than 5 miles to a pickup. You get screwed by 10-25% on short rides or rides where you go less than 2 miles to pick up.


Nope, you get screwed for any ride that you are not sitting in traffic. They show you percentages to confuse you mileage down 42% but time up 50% doesn't mask the fact that anytime you are averaging over 15 miles an hour you are losing big! -48 cents a mile and +10 cents a minute means that if you are going 30mph you are losing 28 cents a mile. That's huge!! Get on the highway and you are losing 38 cents a mile. Getting paid to the PU is only going to balance some of that out.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> Wanted to get peoples opinion on this new pay structure that Lyft is starting in certain markets , personally I think it's a way to screw us more and tell us that they're paying us more instead but I wanted to see what you guys think ?
> 
> https://therideshareguy.com/lyft-new-driver-pay-structure/#more-29401


Sadly enough, I dont trust their PR. Too late, mate. Could have been better than uber, blew your chance. Now uts time for AB5 and the ability to Unionize.

Always positioning their cost cutting measures as advantageous for drivers. The press buys it but we know better.

Time for another STRIKE


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah, that's because I won't get any tips under that new rate. I'm uninstalling the Lyft app if this actually happens. (Haven't received anything yet)


Why wouldnt you get a tip?

You know if lyft gets away with this ubers right behind them. We really need to start making a stink w bad pr about this crap.
More people need rides than care about if they make a profit or not...


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, you get screwed for any ride that you are not sitting in traffic. They show you percentages to confuse you mileage down 42% but time up 50% doesn't mask the fact that anytime you are averaging over 15 miles an hour you are losing big! -48 cents a mile and +10 cents a minute means that if you are going 30mph you are losing 28 cents a mile. That's huge!! Get on the highway and you are losing 38 cents a mile. Getting paid to the PU is only going to balance some of that out.


This could work ok in areas that are highly populated and are city rides in traffic (LA, NY for example) but places with little traffic and highway rides are going to be screwed by about 20-30%


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Just dont drive 4 minutes or greater to pickup, for uber only.

Let lyft revert back once the passengers cancel bc no one will drive for .44/mi.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Is this for SHARED rides only?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

mbd said:


> Acceptance rate goes





Declineathon said:


> Sadly enough, I dont trust their PR. Too late, mate. Could have been better than uber, blew your chance. Now uts time for AB5 and the ability to Unionize.
> 
> Always positioning their cost cutting measures as advantageous for drivers. The press buys it but we know better.
> 
> Time for another STRIKE


remember travis kalinaks famous pitch to drivers : lower fares= higher earnings ????
go ab5 ! stick it to those corporate punks .



nouberipo said:


> no you cannot and it wasn't until about 2.5 years ago that lying wasn't considered socially acceptable but now that the populace, and the world, has gotten used to the US culture shift to the unethical, immoral, and illegal it somehow has become ok. It is not ok to lie but with the leader of the US lying over 10,000 documented times in less than 3 years, it makes everyone question everything which is exactly the intended result. People have a choice of whether to lie or not as do companies. Uber and Lyft, while mirroring the present leadership of the country with its continuous and blatant lies, they did have a choice in terms of how they presented their company. It is a bit late to create a company culture that operates with an ethical, moral, and legal compass. All laws/regulations to them are meant to be broken and they seem to be immune to them with their cadre of lawyers and lobbyists. One day the house of cards will fall and I foresee that being in January 2021 when the new president and congress is sworn in.
> 
> 
> Exactly......good eye.


i agree with , its a disgrace .



Fozzie said:


> That website listed Seattle as getting new rates effective this coming Thursday. A rough comparison of my last run this morning:
> 
> View attachment 330943


this is not good .


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

SCAM


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my opinions on get paid as soon as you click accept ping. ok they pay you to pick up pax. they are cutting your normal rates . so if that ride is a longer ride your actually losing money driving with that lower rate.
now for the other if you drive more then a set of time your rate will go back to normal what you get now. if your part time your rates are cut
so what lyft may do will say you get 80c a mile old rates . now for the first 30 hours will say you only get 70c but after you drive 30 hours the new rides you get 80c. so yes they word it were doing you a favor but there taking it away from you . keep driving be a slave . .
edit so the 70c rates will remain 70c only the 80 applies to rides after the 30 hour rate . so lyft is making even more and wording it so they look like heroes to the stock holders. just like the new we show you where your going feature . once you decline a single ping its gone !


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> my opinions on get paid as soon as you click accept ping. ok they pay you to pick up pax. they are cutting your normal rates . so if that ride is a longer ride your actually losing money driving with that lower rate.
> now for the other if you drive more then a set of time your rate will go back to normal what you get now. if your part time your rates are cut
> so what lyft may do will say you get 80c a mile old rates . now for the first 30 hours will say you only get 70c but after you drive 30 hours the new rides you get 80c. so yes they word it were doing you a favor but there taking it away from you . keep driving be a slave . .
> edit so the 70c rates will remain 70c only the 80 applies to rides after the 30 hour rate . so lyft is making even more and wording it so they look like heroes to the stock holders. just like the new we show you where your going feature . once you decline a single ping its gone !


i'm so ready to decline more, screw them .


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

No need to rush anymore . Going to take my sweet time getting to a pickup and destination now . Maybe stop for coffee or gas on the way .


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

radikia said:


> No need to rush anymore . Going to take my sweet time getting to a pickup and destination now . Maybe stop for coffee or gas on the way .


i like that idea, i'm going to get coffee too on pickups .


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

This is going to backfire for Lyft. It will make much more longer pick up times for riders. I mean why rush to get someone now if they pay like that? Take the streets instead of the freeway for that matter on just about any ride across town.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is going to backfire for Lyft. It will make much more longer pick up times for riders. I mean why rush to get someone now if they pay like that? Take the streets instead of the freeway for that matter on just about any ride across town.


Until they start paying the estimated minutes. Don't think for a minute they haven't thought about that.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is going to backfire for Lyft. It will make much more longer pick up times for riders. I mean why rush to get someone now if they pay like that? Take the streets instead of the freeway for that matter on just about any ride across town.


i'm going to einstein bagels on the way .


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> All the more reason to be on multip platforms. This "may" help in my market where I have long pickups always available.
> But it's a cut to my bread and butter --- the airport. However. With Lyft's new "surge" crap, and fact it hardly ever surges at the airport w/ Lyft, I generally work more Uber at the airport than Lyft. This is more reason for me to work Uber for the airport.
> 
> When working the burbs, Lyft might be more beneficial.
> ...


More apps will not mean more money.

All of the top apps are modeled for you to earn the same or less.

There is just no way for you to accelerate your earnings per hour.

You will trade one thing for another but never earn more money.

Your time is limited and these companies devalue your time and don't pay you for it.

Go ahead and try to work 3-4 apps .

You can only drive or work one at a time pretty much.

It's tough.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

This is how Lyft pickups are going to be in the future. Tap accept. Slow down so the next light hits red. Go to the gas station. Go pee, grab some snacks, pump gas. Get back on the road, take the long way so it adds an extra mile and few minutes, pick up rider about 20 minutes after they request, even though the app said you were 5 minutes away from them :biggrin:


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> Wanted to get peoples opinion on this new pay structure that Lyft is starting in certain markets , personally I think it's a way to screw us more and tell us that they're paying us more instead but I wanted to see what you guys think ?
> 
> https://therideshareguy.com/lyft-new-driver-pay-structure/#more-29401


History shows ANY changes means drivers take home less no matter how rideshare thugs package it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> More apps will not mean more money.
> 
> All of the top apps are modeled for you to earn the same or less.
> 
> ...


Yes. Base pay is the same between them. But promotions and surges occurring are not. And if I get a 20 minute pickup on one app, you damn well bet I have the other still online and I'll cancel that 20 minute pickup in a heart beat if something closer comes over on the other.

Uber surging and not Lyft .... I'm working Uber.

DoorDash running a $3 per run promo.... guess what, I'm delivering food tonight!

Gotta work them however you can to squeeze whatever extra bone they toss you. Work one app if you want to. It's one less ant I'm competing against.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Lyft new pay structure is a PAY CUT. 

Smoke and Mirrors. 
Bamboozle.
The Okie Doke.
Deed to the Brooklyn Bridge. 
Swindle.
Con.

Can any ESL drivers provide expressions in their native tongue? 

Every driver needs to understands the new Lyft "Pay Stucture" is: a PAY CUT!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

The temptation for cash rides will only grow. Arrive and find a 15 mile highway ride that cost the rider $25 and the driver get maybe $12 under the new scale and what ya say to $20 ? 

Never done yet but geeze. Or simply cancel and wait for the short 5 miles ride in traffic that keeps me close to home. 

Why would anyone do a long ride of 20 miles or more. Just ludicrous


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

radikia said:


> No need to rush anymore . Going to take my sweet time getting to a pickup and destination now . Maybe stop for coffee or gas on the way .


you are incorrect . you might be stuck in rush hour traffic school bus . construction ..... time and distance will be flat rate from the lyft app . it will say 10 minutes 5 miles typical here. it takes you 20 . ow well gps said 10 . you get paid for the 10


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> you are incorrect . you might be stuck in rush hour traffic school bus . construction ..... time and distance will be flat rate from the lyft app . it will say 10 minutes 5 miles typical here. it takes you 20 . ow well gps said 10 . you get paid for the 10


they better not pull that crap


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They can do this because they have enough drivers in the system and they can get more drivers. Also, Algo gets more agile and more nimbler every year.
You would think per mileage drop from 2$ plus a mile to .50/60c over the last 4 years would result in less drivers, but drivers have almost quadrupled, and keep going up.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

mbd said:


> They can do this because they have enough drivers in the system and they can get more drivers. Also, Algo gets more agile and more nimbler every year.
> You would think per mileage drop from 2$ plus a mile to .50/60c over the last 4 years would result in less drivers, but drivers have almost quadrupled, and keep going up.


i hope ab5 passes , enough is enough


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> they better not pull that crap


How about fighting pirates? They can take a ton of time!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is going to backfire for Lyft. It will make much more longer pick up times for riders. I mean why rush to get someone now if they pay like that? Take the streets instead of the freeway for that matter on just about any ride across town.


I bet if you're taking too long to get there you'll be rematches and lose the ride. Bastards


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Yes. Base pay is the same between them. But promotions and surges occurring are not. And if I get a 20 minute pickup on one app, you damn well bet I have the other still online and I'll cancel that 20 minute pickup in a heart beat if something closer comes over on the other.
> 
> Uber surging and not Lyft .... I'm working Uber.
> 
> ...


If you sit and really think about all the switching, strategizing , waiting, and stress costs you, you will understand your true gain is

Most likely , because the pay is not really that much difference, focusing on the best overall paying gig is probably your best choice unless it's a time of the day kinda thing where U/L is dead but DD is now getting hot.

It's tough. As long as you get your number though.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is going to backfire for Lyft. It will make much more longer pick up times for riders. I mean why rush to get someone now if they pay like that? Take the streets instead of the freeway for that matter on just about any ride across town.


Worth considering but I'll bet pax will cancel more frequently. No one seems to care about time/gas driver has invested.

That said, I haven't considered long pickups since about 2010.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

U/L will do what ever its takes, just to convince shereholders that they are doing good, for 180 days. After 180 days everything will collapse in few weeks. First thing will be no enaf cash. I do $200 a week with Lyft, new pricing I will be doing $0.00


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

I agree these companies never do anything that cuts their profit, so on average we can expect to be screwed. But so far, my rates are still the same! I expect that a new rate card will show up before the changes take effect however.

The jury is still out on the economics of this. @Fozzie 's example is only 1 possibility. His pickup time/distance was only about 10% of the ride cited. The net daily result will depend on the AVERAGE % of miles/time spent going to pickup. For example, in my market, my average pickup time / ride time is about 35%. Under these conditions, I can expect to make just over 2x on average for time on each ride, and have my per mile rate cut by just less than 25% on the same average basis. The key to increased/decreased earnings will then depend on the average speed driven. So the losers will be those who drive at higher speeds (generally longer rides) which is the opposite of the current scenario. Personally, I don't like this. Now the incentive will be to drive slower and linger and to avoid longer rides. I suspect this will come back to bite them as it will discourage driving longer distances - at least at higher speeds.

I suspect that once implemented, Lyft will no longer show us what the rider pays. This means we will have no idea what % of the total they are stealing from us! They will use the excuse that they lose money on long pickups and it no longer is "meaningful" to show the complete breakdown. This is a blatant attempt to buck regulation of the industry. They will say "Drivers are now paid $17.10/hr which is more than min. wage". Of course it's not true since it doesn't count sitting hours. They will also be able to claim we get paid for all miles driven and be technically correct which has great PR value.


----------



## bernynhel (Nov 5, 2017)

Would love the new pay structure on this ride Lyft tried giving me last night lol


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> they better not pull that crap


this is the way it will be . massive pay cuts and making us work harder longer for the same thing we had before. its all worded to make them look better on the stock market . the market may even rally from this great fake news . ow boy drivers are no paid to pick up pax . noooo drivers are forced to accept longer eta so they can get a ride there desperate slaves . there are 100 drivers behind you . the senior drivers will quit out comes the green drivers not knowing any better . OW BOY WE GET PAID TO PICK YOU UP !



bernynhel said:


> Would love the new pay structure on this ride Lyft tried giving me last night lol
> 
> View attachment 331085


NO you will dive 30 minutes into the drive lyft will switch drivers so you will only get a 5 dollar cancel fee after you call and ***** for an hour


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

radikia said:


> No need to rush anymore . Going to take my sweet time getting to a pickup and destination now . Maybe stop for coffee or gas on the way .


I anticipate people taking the long way to make up the difference.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

#deletelyft lets trend it on Twitter


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> I bet if you're taking too long to get there you'll be rematches and lose the ride. Bastard





kingcorey321 said:


> this is the way it will be . massive pay cuts and making us work harder longer for the same thing we had before. its all worded to make them look better on the stock market . the market may even rally from this great fake news . ow boy drivers are no paid to pick up pax . noooo drivers are forced to accept longer eta so they can get a ride there desperate slaves . there are 100 drivers behind you . the senior drivers will quit out comes the green drivers not knowing any better . OW BOY WE GET PAID TO PICK YOU UP !
> 
> 
> NO you will dive 30 minutes into the drive lyft will switch drivers so you will only get a 5 dollar cancel fee after you call and @@@@@ for an hour
> ...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is how Lyft pickups are going to be in the future. Tap accept. Slow down so the next light hits red. Go to the gas station. Go pee, grab some snacks, pump gas. Get back on the road, take the long way so it adds an extra mile and few minutes, pick up rider about 20 minutes after they request, even though the app said you were 5 minutes away from them :biggrin:


Some nights I wouldn't mind it. Ever try that licorice from 7-11? The one's that are multi-colored? Those are really good and worth stopping for. Hopefully there is a line : D


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> If you sit and really think about all the switching, strategizing , waiting, and stress costs you, you will understand your true gain is


Yea, my index finger gets a little tired sometimes all that screen tapping. Side gigs a real workout.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

guys ladies this new feature is not going to benefit you . when was the last time lyft did anything to help us drivers ? like higher pay ?
never cuts cuts and more cuts . prime time gone . stupid 2 dollar area bonus that never show up . uber has surges lyft nothing . hiding what they charge passengers .
i now get a guarantee . 22 rides i get 180 dollars . i usually make well over 250 already for that 22 rides .
hope this helps you understand . lyft now give you 5 c off per gallon of gas at the most expensive gas station in your area.
your platinum rewards enjoy a 100 dollar dinner delivered to your home . or those cheap hotels . every bonus means nothing .
do not set your self up for something great when your only going to be disappointed ,


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is how Lyft pickups are going to be in the future. Tap accept. Slow down so the next light hits red. Go to the gas station. Go pee, grab some snacks, pump gas. Get back on the road, take the long way so it adds an extra mile and few minutes, pick up rider about 20 minutes after they request, even though the app said you were 5 minutes away from them :biggrin:


You'll get the lovely Pax canceled and you aren't getting paid due to insufficient progress message. I took a dude on a beer run on Lyft and that happened to me. He couldn't get a signal on his phone to add the destination back to his house. I got a stacked ping just before getting to the original destination, which canceled after a few minutes. Dude was cool and gave me a 5iver so it was all good really.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

bernynhel said:


> Would love the new pay structure on this ride Lyft tried giving me last night lol
> 
> View attachment 331085


I wish that was photoshopped but sadly I know it's not


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just received notice that Lyft is increasing the driver wait time for Shared rides from 2 min to 2min 20 sec.
??? Now the pax has an extra 20 sec to get in the car. Does Lyft not understand what our problems are? These people call for a ride. They should be ready to go when they hit the ride call button. I wanted both timers decreased - 5 minutes is way too long to sit on the street and wait for a pax. For the fare that they are paying, they should be toes on the curb waiting for me. 
Another "screw" the driver change.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Lyft just sent me some comment about adding. 20 wait time for share rides. Inconsequential to me never done share or pool. Never understood why any driver accepts those.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> Is this for SHARED rides only?


-------------------
No


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

*SOME ROUGH CACLUATIONS ON THE NEW RATES - NOT GOOD, FRIENDS!*



bernynhel said:


> Would love the new pay structure on this ride Lyft tried giving me last night lol


No! Don't you get it? It's STILL not worth picking up rides that far away! In fact, it's only going to be better for rides that you would already have picked up in the old scheme - and then only for rides where your average speed is less than 29 mph both ways. That's the breakeven point where $ per mile = $ per hour. I'm gonna do a spreadsheet where we can calculate which rides perform better under the new system. Guaranteed, the net will be* less* OVERALL (for all rides over all markets) or lyft would never do this! Certain markets may benefit however. Those will be markets where the average speed is less than 29 mph already (per @Fozzie's original market example - breakeven speed will vary in each market).

By the way, this caps out max earnings at $53/hr (at avg 60 mph) whereas for a short pickup for the same long ride it used to max out at $78/hr! (Using @Fozzie's original market example). *That's a whopping 32% less on maximum $/hr for long rides folks!* The whole scam here is to make long pickups seem more attractive but meanwhile making long high speed drives far less lucrative.
It's a mind game to make us *willing* to earn less!

*And This is HUGE: *don't forget - less $/mile translates to huge increases in operating costs since ALL MILES WILL NOW EARN LESS!

EXAMPLE: with gas @ $3.00/gallon and vehicle mpg at 25 mpg, it costs .12/mile just to run the vehicle.
So the old Net mileage rate would be $1.11 minus .12 = $.99/mile.
Under the new scheme it would be $.62 minus .12 = $.50/mile.
That's half the net on miles folks! And that's not even calculating the cost per mile to depreciate the car!

So lets recap:
Per mile income is now HALVED (with a bonus for all miles driven to pickup)
Per minute fees are now effectively DOUBLED (for avg pickup/ride ratio of 33%) which already includes the extra minutes
For a theoretical 1/3 income on hourly and 2/3 on miles per average ride that is as follows:
On a $10 ride: Half of mileage now becomes $3.33 (formerly $6.66) Double hourly becomes $6.66 (formerly $3.33), so this is a breakeven.
Where typical rides are currently amounting to LESS than 33% of our income being hourly they are making out and we are losing out.
Ask yourself where most of your income per ride lies and do the math.

Meanwhile, like any good magician Lyft uses the art of distraction to hide the fact that the REAL ripoff is in lowering the base rate. Looks like we will LOSE an average of $1.00 per ride on that alone, where the rest of all this sleight of hand (for short rides) is basically a breakeven. And on an average $10 ride, that is 10% we are LOSING. *So for short rides, we get screwed 10% and for long rides we cap out at up to 32% less!*

And 1 more thing: (Pay attention @bernynhel ) We STILL will not be paid for miles/hrs driving BACK from long distance drives where there is no return ride. This makes these rides *less than HALF as profitable as before! *So don't think you are going to make out by going on a long pickup for a short ride, and then a long ride back to base. Your overall drive is still not worth it.

*Don't be fooled by this new scheme. Drivers are the losers. Remember, they have done statistical analysis on this and would only make changes to better THEIR bottom line, while trying to sell drivers that there is something in it for them. *This amounts to the same thing as when Kraft lowers the price on mayonnaise by 10%, at the same time reducing the bottle size by 22% and making the orofice of the squeeze bottle 4 times as large so you use twice the amount of product as you did before. The corporate mentality is pure evil!


----------



## NobodysFool (Oct 22, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> no you cannot and it wasn't until about 2.5 years ago that lying wasn't considered socially acceptable but now that the populace, and the world, has gotten used to the US culture shift to the unethical, immoral, and illegal it somehow has become ok. It is not ok to lie but with the leader of the US lying over 10,000 documented times in less than 3 years, it makes everyone question everything which is exactly the intended result. People have a choice of whether to lie or not as do companies. Uber and Lyft, while mirroring the present leadership of the country with its continuous and blatant lies, they did have a choice in terms of how they presented their company. It is a bit late to create a company culture that operates with an ethical, moral, and legal compass. All laws/regulations to them are meant to be broken and they seem to be immune to them with their cadre of lawyers and lobbyists. One day the house of cards will fall and I foresee that being in January 2021 when the new president and congress is sworn in.
> 
> 
> Exactly......good eye.


If Democrats take control expect NY type regulations, restrictions or worse. You may end up paying taxi and bus companies compensation on ever ride. Democrats hate free markets they can't control.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

NobodysFool said:


> If Democrats take control expect NY type regulations, restrictions or worse. You may end up paying taxi and bus companies compensation on ever ride. Democrats hate free markets they can't control.


Life long conservative here, voted republican since Reagan. Any Democrat who goes after uber vigorously has my support, specially for antitrust violations. 
Just dropped off a lyft lux rider, SEC attorney in regulatory compliance. Hour long ride. Guess what the conversation was all about. 
Don't know if he's following through, but certainly had many questions on my opinion Uber Lyft colluding to suppress driver pay. Noticed he took notes. 
You never know what an overzealous regulator might do.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If it was created by lyft you can bet your last dime that we’ll get screwed.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This only breaks even or benefits you if you drive more than 5 miles to a pickup. You get screwed by 10-25% on short rides or rides where you go less than 2 miles to pick up.


No, this ONLY benefits the driver _iiiiiiifffffff _the time and distance to pickup is LONGER than the trip. Otherwise, you are now making LESS on EVERY ride.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

We’ve been listening to you drivers!


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Life long conservative here, voted republican since Reagan. Any Democrat who goes after uber vigorously has my support, specially for antitrust violations.
> Just dropped off a lyft lux rider, SEC attorney in regulatory compliance. Hour long ride. Guess what the conversation was all about.
> Don't know if he's following through, but certainly had many questions on my opinion Uber Lyft colluding to suppress driver pay. Noticed he took notes.
> You never know what an overzealous regulator might do.


Is collusion illegal?

45 says is cool.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

VictorD said:


> No, this ONLY benefits the driver _iiiiiiifffffff _the time and distance to pickup is LONGER than the trip. Otherwise, you are now making LESS on EVERY ride.


Not exactly true. You are forgetting that the $/hr is a larger factor now. And that will always be MORE than double on that ride where pickup = ride, so you will always make more in that case. Even short pickups can benefit when the average speed is less than about 30 mph (market dependent). It's not a simple formula as it requires the following input to calculate:
· Time to pickup
· Miles to pickup
· Time to destination
· Miles to destination
(Avg MPH is determined by all the above)
· Time and distance rates for your market
And a fudge factor is needed also, that is:
· the avg % of the total ride in time AND distance that was given FREE in the old system.

I will post a calculator online for comparing, but it will be a PITA to gather all that data for each ride, and of course impossible to do in advance since Lyft hides all but time to pickup. Even that is only a rough estimate...



Svoloch said:


> We've been listening to you drivers!


We've also spent lots of time and money in coming up with the best way to bamboozle you out of more of your dollars...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Is collusion illegal?
> 
> 45 says is cool.


"Increasing labor market monopsony power refers to reduced competition among employers, which shifts bargaining power to employers and allows them to dictate wages. Monopsony power not only allows employers to dictate wages, it changes the way they set wages-that is, these employers are more likely to outsource or "fissure" work in order to further reduce labor costs.[1] Limited competition among employers also increases the risk of implicit or explicit collusion....
In 2016, the FTC and the U.S. Department of Justice published antitrust guidance warning that companies that collude on wages or other terms of employment face serious consequences, including civil and criminal liability"


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Just received notice that Lyft is increasing the driver wait time for Shared rides from 2 min to 2min 20 sec.
> ??? Now the pax has an extra 20 sec to get in the car. Does Lyft not understand what our problems are? These people call for a ride. They should be ready to go when they hit the ride call button. I wanted both timers decreased - 5 minutes is way too long to sit on the street and wait for a pax. For the fare that they are paying, they should be toes on the curb waiting for me.
> Another "screw" the driver change.


FINALLY something i agree with that your posted .


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> "Increasing labor market monopsony power refers to reduced competition among employers, which shifts bargaining power to employers and allows them to dictate wages. Monopsony power not only allows employers to dictate wages, it changes the way they set wages-that is, these employers are more likely to outsource or "fissure" work in order to further reduce labor costs.[1] Limited competition among employers also increases the risk of implicit or explicit collusion....
> In 2016, the FTC and the U.S. Department of Justice published antitrust guidance warning that companies that collude on wages or other terms of employment face serious consequences, including civil and criminal liability"


Maybe. But 45 is good with it. He owns the justice department. Case ....not opened.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Maybe. But 45 is good with it. He owns the justice department. Case ....not opened.


What's 45


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> What's 45


Less than 44...


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I did 0 rides this last week from gryft, canceled on 3 rides, because they were 2 or 3 blocks total, so I just canceled after arriving. Sorry guys and gals, but this gig just doesn't pay. My Exit date is set, July 31st, You all take care, and good luck.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jenga said:


> *SOME ROUGH CACLUATIONS ON THE NEW RATES - NOT GOOD, FRIENDS!*
> 
> No! Don't you get it? It's STILL not worth picking up rides that far away! In fact, it's only going to be better for rides that you would already have picked up in the old scheme - and then only for rides where your average speed is less than 29 mph both ways. That's the breakeven point where $ per mile = $ per hour. I'm gonna do a spreadsheet where we can calculate which rides perform better under the new system. Guaranteed, the net will be* less* OVERALL (for all rides over all markets) or lyft would never do this! Certain markets may benefit however. Those will be markets where the average speed is less than 29 mph already (per @Fozzie's original market example - breakeven speed will vary in each market).
> 
> ...


deception is wrong , why can't corporate america figure that out


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Travis did an exceptional job of schooling John and Landon in the art of greed warfare. Now, let's see if the evil twins, U/L, can withstand protracted litigation. I hope they are required to back pay all of us. Remember, they both advertised and promoted the % fare splits. 
Most of us have records of that fact embedded in our ride/pay receipts, pre-ripoff date...when % then applied to miles and time only.
U/L simply don't care if they are unethical or illegal...their stance is...so, sue us. I think only the DOJ or other prominent government agencies can tackle them. It would cost too much for individuals.
Oh, yeah. And I just punished Lyft on my smartphone this morning...I moved Lyft Driver from home page to second page. Lyft, you are now far worse than Uber. I'll stick to my 2 rides per month with you, however, cuz I want to observe your tactics firsthand.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The federal level won't get involved during the Trump administration but I do have Faith that these punks could be put in check at the state level



kevin92009 said:


> The federal level won't get involved during the Trump administration but I do have Faith that these punks could be put in check at the state level


And I hope Travis fails miserably in his new kitchen endeavor for all the ways he screwed over the drivers


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Judas Iscariot said:


> Less than 44...


I see your agenda trying to turn this thread political. Not interested. 
Find another target or better focus on something productive. 
Enjoy your day


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> Travis did an exceptional job of schooling John and Landon in the art of greed warfare. Now, let's see if the evil twins, U/L, can withstand protracted litigation. I hope they are required to back pay all of us. Remember, they both advertised and promoted the % fare splits.
> Most of us have records of that fact embedded in our ride/pay receipts, pre-ripoff date...when % then applied to miles and time only.
> U/L simply don't care if they are unethical or illegal...their stance is...so, sue us. I think only the DOJ or other prominent government agencies can tackle them. It would cost too much for individuals.
> Oh, yeah. And I just punished Lyft on my smartphone this morning...I moved Lyft Driver from home page to second page. Lyft, you are now far worse than Uber. I'll stick to my 2 rides per month with you, however, cuz I want to observe your tactics firsthand.


It's such an alluring trap they purposely set for unwitting job seekers just looking for honest work.

What is more humbling that shuttling people doing life better than you and taking them to places you wish you could gain access to...especially in San Francisco.

So, mentally , your entry point is perhaps at a lower point in your life.

You suck it up and say let's just try it.

They say they pay X amount. To keep your good standing and your job and I'm thinking, MY PAY, all I have to do is basically maintain my rating and be safe.

I do that. Ratings are great. People write personal glowing reviews. I get colorful badges to prove it.

But wait what?! I keep getting forced / coerced to devalue my value as a driver by signing periodic authorizations via TOS to lower my pay and to continue to accept the loss sharing proposition by being a "partner".

The loss share just continues and continues......

How is it legal to do this?

They even said we couldn't drive certain cars. This forced drivers to get a newer car w payments which made it harder to just walk away from the job you committed so much to perform day to day.

How is it legal to just arbitrarily change terms to those U/L knows will severely hurt the drivers circumstance?

Baffling....

Legal community and law enforcement virtually silent.

Terrible....


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

wait did you say lyft and uber consider us partners


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

With all these comments dont you like the Uber “how satisfied are you as a driver” like they care


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ray Ting said:


> With all these comments dont you like the Uber "how satisfied are you as a driver" like they care


 hey they got a put on the PR face


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I've been noticing on min fare rides Lyft is raking in very close to the same amount I'm being paid....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> Just received notice that Lyft is increasing the driver wait time for Shared rides from 2 min to 2min 20 sec.
> ??? Now the pax has an extra 20 sec to get in the car. Does Lyft not understand what our problems are? These people call for a ride. They should be ready to go when they hit the ride call button. I wanted both timers decreased - 5 minutes is way too long to sit on the street and wait for a pax. For the fare that they are paying, they should be toes on the curb waiting for me.
> Another "screw" the driver change.


Lyft will have no drivers at the rate they are losing what they have to Uber. Even those who do the lease program will not make enough to cover the costs.


----------



## MissTN (Jun 26, 2019)

We don't have Uberpool or Lyft Share here yet. Sounds like a nightmare by the sounds of it, but it would really help the blue collar workers, economically. Those who take ride sharing every day are the ones who consistently tip me well. Poor taking care of the poor out here...


peteyvavs said:


> Lyft will have no drivers at the rate they are losing what they have to Uber. Even those who do the lease program will not make enough to cover the costs.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> I've been noticing on min fare rides Lyft is raking in very close to the same amount I'm being paid....
> 
> View attachment 331363
> View attachment 331364


 they have been doing that for a while  once you count the administrative fee yes the total Cut usually averages around half


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Lyft will have no drivers at the rate they are losing what they have to Uber. Even those who do the lease program will not make enough to cover the costs.


Predatory Employment.
Period.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Predatory employment Practices can persist when companies are allowed to exploit and abuse the independent contractor model and change it from its original purpose


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

ill trust a $5 100% goes to driver just to drive to you fee but anything else at this point is a scam these criminals pay labor with "rewards" & "bonuses" stolen from labor acting like its a gift

then i need a $5 you can get in my vehicle fee

then per mile & minute

oh here's a pay raise were just cutting something else over here lmao

same old make more while being paid less have a gold star, badge, & a starbucks coupon just buy one get ine first bs

after 4+ years nothing matters until it 90% of fare to labor 10% to app they can all rot in prison while i do my best to degrade the app till its a penny stock

ill still continue to get the details of my contract prior to being bound by it & if it requires free labor cancel & everything farther than 2 miles from me not on xl will be ignored

90% of requests are scams



Bubsie said:


> I've been noticing on min fare rides Lyft is raking in very close to the same amount I'm being paid....
> 
> View attachment 331363
> View attachment 331364


no the app makes double what you made

your gas, maintenance, depreciation, time, labor is not free

you're costs were $2+ uber lyfts costs were like 25 cents then $100 for cocaine

theyve been taking 50%-90% of fares for a couple years now 50 on the shorties up to 90 on the surges


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Perhaps I am a niche market but I am seeing a positive difference with the new rate structure. Here in small town midwest virtually all of our rides are 5 min + ETA. Rides that used to be 3.65 minimum fare are now paying me 4.15+ . 
No I'm not a shill, if anything I'm an ant. Lol
Ymmv


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> It is not ok to lie but with the leader of the US lying over 10,000 documented times in less than 3 years, it makes everyone question everything which is exactly the intended result.


Oh my God... another victim of Trump derangement syndrome. Get a life already. You liberals lost the election. What are you going to do after President Trump gets re-elected ? Followed by 8 years of President Pence.

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN ... AND AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN !


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

It only works for small towns with constant far away pings. Any area where you are used to 1-5 minute pick ups is really screwed and highway rides of over 10 miles you really lose a lot because of the mileage cut.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> Predatory employment Practices can persist when companies are allowed to exploit and abuse the independent contractor model and change it from its original purpose


Sure but U/L is really really reeeeeeaaaaalllllly doing the most these days.

Sigh....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Oh my God... another victim of Trump derangement syndrome. Get a life already. You liberals lost the election. What are you going to do after President Trump gets re-elected ? Followed by 8 years of President Pence.
> 
> MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN ... AND AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN !


? trump gets re-elected and we'll all be living under some dilapidated bridge.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BeansnRice said:


> Sure but U/L is really really reeeeeeaaaaalllllly doing the most these days.
> 
> Sigh....


that is true , they wear it out the most .


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? trump gets re-elected and we'll all be living under some dilapidated bridge.


Democrats want open borders and give illegals driver licenses. Who do you think will hire them. Do you think there's oversaturation of ants now. 
Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Cantina00 (Dec 4, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It only works for small towns with constant far away pings. Any area where you are used to 1-5 minute pick ups is really screwed and highway rides of over 10 miles you really lose a lot because of the mileage cut.


This is devastating if you do highway rides over 10 miles,, with a 3 mile pickup,, This is the most egregious rate cut yet,, I cannot believe more people are not super burned up right now


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Well they are only testing it in a few markets right now. Wait til it goes nationwide


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cantina00 said:


> This is devastating if you do highway rides over 10 miles,, with a 3 mile pickup,, This is the most egregious rate cut yet,, I cannot believe more people are not super burned up right now


I'm super burned up right now and it hasn't even hit my market yet


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah, that's because I won't get any tips under that new rate. I'm uninstalling the Lyft app if this actually happens. (Haven't received anything yet)


Now you get to see what the rest of us have been complaining about.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> Predatory employment Practices can persist when companies are allowed to exploit and abuse the independent contractor model and change it from its original purpose


Mostly exists because of American trade policy of shipping virtually all manufacturing jobs overseas, eliminating vocational training in high schools, and corporations designing their own club work programs where only the blondest and the fittest get the job.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Democrats want open borders and give illegals driver licenses. Who do you think will hire them. Do you think there's oversaturation of ants now.
> Be careful what you ask for.


This is just a political gimmick of Trumps, he wants funding for his wall to payoff the mob bosses in N.Y. And N.J.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Now you get to see what the rest of us have been complaining about.


The difference between us is that you'll whine and complain, but keep on driving.

I'll get pissed off, walk away, and find something else to do.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

The risk in long pickups is in Lyft's tendency to swap drivers mid-approach for drivers closer to the passenger. Even if you commit to somebody 20 minutes away from you (....inadvisable....), they might switch it to the driver 5 minutes away who becomes available as you're driving there. Come on, surely you've seen this happen.



Jenga said:


> @Fozzie 's example is only 1 possibility. His ...


Her, FWIW.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> The difference between us is that you'll whine and complain, but keep on driving.
> 
> I'll get pissed off, walk away, and find something else to do.


I'm more clever than you realize.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It only works for small towns with constant far away pings. Any area where you are used to 1-5 minute pick ups is really screwed and highway rides of over 10 miles you really lose a lot because of the mileage cut.


And that's exactly the situation here in south Florida. Complete Saturation so long pickup is maybe a mile or two. But 80% of pickups are less than half mile. So any highway rude now becomes a loser and totally forget any long ride if 45 minutes.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BeansnRice said:


> Mostly exists because of American trade policy of shipping virtually all manufacturing jobs overseas, eliminating vocational training in high schools, and corporations designing their own club work programs where only the blondest and the fittest get the job.


Outsourcing save on labor cost that's why they do it


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I'm more clever than you realize.


As am I.

Never underestimate Fozzie, because she's smarter than the average bear.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

96% fail the ponzi by design most dont make it to 100 rides no one left to be burnt everyday its a bunch of new mopes who dont know no betta & the vets who adjust & will screen like always, just another long line of tricks to get idiots to drive for free and skim a bigger cut of the fare for themselves, if my xl rates go any lower lyft just goes to 0% acceptance rate and uber xl gets the love


Cantina00 said:


> This is devastating if you do highway rides over 10 miles,, with a 3 mile pickup,, This is the most egregious rate cut yet,, I cannot believe more people are not super burned up right now


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> Sadly enough, I dont trust their PR. Too late, mate. Could have been better than uber, blew your chance. Now uts time for AB5 and the ability to Unionize.
> 
> Always positioning their cost cutting measures as advantageous for drivers. The press buys it but we know better.
> 
> Time for another STRIKE


Sadly, Strikes only work when everyone participates



kevin92009 said:


> they better not pull that crap


They will, UBER already does it.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

So it looks like with this they only pay you for mileage (not time) on the way to pick up, then once you pick up you get paid both mileage and time. Seems like best solution is to keep a PAX in the car with you as long as possible. No reason to speed since minutes pay more than they used to.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

zeroperminute said:


> 96% fail the ponzi by design most dont make it to 100 rides no one left to be burnt everyday its a bunch of new mopes who dont know no betta & the vets who adjust & will screen like always, just another long line of tricks to get idiots to drive for free and skim a bigger cut of the fare for themselves, if my xl rates go any lower lyft just goes to 0% acceptance rate and uber xl gets the love


I stopped driving for Lyft a year and half ago. I was getting too many pings and then swapped out in the opposite direction. Lyft realllllly sucks.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I stopped driving for Lyft a year and half ago. I was getting too many pings and then swapped out in the opposite direction. Lyft realllllly sucks.


When it's bad it's ugly. They stopped doing that to me recently not sure about everyone else.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

June132017 said:


> When it's bad it's ugly. They stopped doing that to me recently not sure about everyone else.


They stopped because it's slow right now, wait it will return.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It only works for small towns with constant far away pings. Any area where you are used to 1-5 minute pick ups is really screwed and highway rides of over 10 miles you really lose a lot because of the mileage cut.


Saw an average of 25% cut in pay when Washington DC changed from .83 mile to .63 per mile & .175 minute to .225 a minute. The cut really affected the long rides to DC coming from Maryland. Even though MD rates are quite higher they pay per drop off location & not pick up location.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christina Green said:


> Saw an average of 25% cut in pay when Washington DC changed from .83 mile to .63 per mile & .175 minute to .225 a minute. The cut really affected the long rides to DC coming from Maryland. Even though MD rates are quite higher they pay per drop off location & not pick up location.


Are you registered in DC, if so that's why you're getting DC rates. If not then contact Uber and tell to recalculate your earnings.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Lyft used to auto accept shares on me. But only in my county, not outside. I just let them cancel on themselves.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you registered in DC, if so that's why you're getting DC rates. If not then contact Uber and tell to recalculate your earnings.


Really? Thanks I did not know that. 
I'm registered in Baltimore Maryland.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christina Green said:


> Really? Thanks I did not know that.
> I'm registered in Baltimore Maryland.


I'm registered in Tampa and get trips to Orlando which is a lower paying market, I still get paid the Tampa rate. Always check what you are paid, Uber has a history of shorting drivers pay. I ***** at them at least once a week and they usually adjust my pay.
Also make sure if a person wants to change destination have them do it on their phone immediately, tell them Uber doesn't allow drivers to let pax's use their phone for changes. This protects you, pax's have been know to complaining that drivers charged destination without their knowledge to inflate distance and time.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Looks like they subsidize the meager pay for mileage to the pax by significantly decreasing your base fare. Lyft math will always screw the driver in the end.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Looks like they subsidize the meager pay for mileage to the pax by significantly decreasing your base fare. Lyft math will always screw the driver in the end.


Lyft mathematician's are Trump University graduates.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Lyft mathematician's are Trump University graduates.


Man, both sides of the political aisle are math deficient. Free stuff for everyone isn't sustainable either.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Christina Green said:


> Saw an average of 25% cut in pay when Washington DC changed from .83 mile to .63 per mile & .175 minute to .225 a minute. The cut really affected the long rides to DC coming from Maryland. Even though MD rates are quite higher they pay per drop off location & not pick up location.


I wish for those rates here in Miami... .6225 a mile and .1225 a minute on Lyft.....and there's over saturation...you can go 30 or 40 minutes without a request..... more than half the drivers don't speak English: Cubans Venezuelans, Columbia, Haiti, the list goes on...they stay online till they're auto logged off.... and sadly if rates go down again 95% of them probably will keep going because any money they get is better than where they came from....


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> I wish for those rates here in Miami... .6225 a mile and .1225 a minute on Lyft.....and there's over saturation...you can go 30 or 40 minutes without a request..... more than half the drivers don't speak English: Cubans Venezuelans, Columbia, Haiti, the list goes on...they stay online till they're auto logged off.... and sadly if rates go down again 95% of them probably will keep going because any money they get is better than where they came from....


long rides in suburban - Southern Md - lots of short ones in DC. Occasionally get one to Dulles Airport, Va which is in the Sticks.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Man, both sides of the political aisle are math deficient. Free stuff for everyone isn't sustainable either.


exactly, stop subsidizing the damn pool rides uber and lyft !!!!!


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

*FIRST DAY RESULTS: 25% PAY CUT!*

My market got slammed on *miles with a whopping 53% rate cut!*
Meanwhile, the *per minute rate went up only 27%!
Base rate went down by $1.06* (that's either 2 miles or 4 minutes under the new plan!)

I did work the full day with both Uber and lyft. I canceled 50% of my accepted Lyft rides after getting better paying Uber pings before pickup.
Worst ride of the day would have been $21 on the old rates, instead netted $12. Gryft's take was 52% of this 15 mile zero pickup ride! (Compared to 28%). The average they raked in over the day was 51% compared to 34% previously. LOWEST % they took (on a long pickup) was 30% and this was a ride they would have normally received 25%, so this represents the BEST I can hope to benefit under the new rates: a rare 5% increase on a long pickup I almost never take. For comparison, that same long pickup on Uber still would yield a 17% increase! *Total income on Lyft was $99 vs what would have been $132. That's a 25% THEFT OF MY INCOME!*

I'M OUT FOLKS!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Jenga said:


> *FIRST DAY RESULTS: 25% PAY CUT!*
> 
> My market got slammed on *miles with a whopping 53% rate cut!*
> Meanwhile, the *per minute rate went up only 27%!
> ...


this is how they reward us for our hard work , they should be ashamed of them selves , expenses go up , pay goes down .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Funny how they're not making these changes in California, where they're telling the legislators that they're committed to improving driver pay and benefits. Lying bastards!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Funny how they're not making these changes in California, where they're telling the legislators that they're committed to improving driver pay and benefits. Lying bastards!


 very deceitful but these legislators are not blind they see that they're currently doing pay cuts in other states at the exact same time that they're saying oh we will treat people better as long as you don't force it on us with new legislation.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Lawmakers need to grow some sackage and start working for the people again.....I mean US driver people.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BeansnRice said:


> Lawmakers need to grow some sackage and start working for the people again.....I mean US driver people.


 it would be interesting to see the day when politicians stop bending over for well paid lobbyist


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Dumbest shyt ever. I can see this helping out on the mainland like SF were you might drive 5-6 miles for a pick up. In Hawaii I might drive 1.5 for for pick up. Dumbash bean counters having no clue about markets. 
So we go from $1.13/mile to .60/mile and we get .47/mile after we accept. What was a $16 ride to the airport(9 miles) is now $12.50. Oh well back to table scraps for lyft.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Negg said:


> Dumbest shyt ever. I can see this helping out on the mainland like SF were you might drive 5-6 miles for a pick up. In Hawaii I might drive 1.5 for for pick up. Dumbash bean counters having no clue about markets.
> So we go from $1.13/mile to .60/mile and we get .47/mile after we accept. What was a $16 ride to the airport(9 miles) is now $12.50. Oh well back to table scraps for lyft.


Drivers need to quit. This is just too much of a reduction. If it comes to south florida I'm done. As it is now at .6225 and .1225 on time I averaged $12 gross in slow season. I'm not gone take a 20% reduction and still pay gas maintenance etc. just not worth it. I'd rather stand at Walmart and say have a nice day or would you like a cart


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

If Lyft adopts this low mileage rate at any major city I pr riders will suffer especially at the airport with longer rides because who will wNt to drive 20 or 30 miles or more for those low rates drivers will cancel the monger rides. 

Lyft is dumber than I thought. If they just would adopt a simple ratio for driver pay everyone could benefit but no they keep juggling the mileage and time and drivers will look at it and cancel or not whether it’s too our benefit. Or just stop driving altogether


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

you’re right a simple formula for everyone would work great but they’re hoping that they could get over on people . uber and lyft keep on telling people oh the pay will still average out to around the same it was before the change or oh this decrease is not a decrease but it’s actually a pay raise when you look at the total numbers . and The ironic thing is a lot of drivers will take their word at face value . remember Travis Kalinaks famous speech that he always taught drivers ....... lower fares equals more money for you !!!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Don’t piss down my back and tell me it’s raining. Every time I hear lyft or Uber jiggle the rides and how it benefit the driver. Yeah sure. 

Long time drivers try to figure it out and make it work but it gets harder and comes a point it’s just not worth it. One day lyft or Uber will juggle the rates and enough drivers will say no so that it affects pickup of pax. Either drivers don’t show and or wait times increase.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

they’re hoping that they will have their self driving cars up and running by then so if all the drivers say screw you you screwed us long enough they’ll say that’s all right we will deactivate you we got our fleet of self driving cars ready to go ....... no respect for the American worker anymore


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Self driving cars are still a long way off and the most difficult part is the pick up and drop off. Where so often a text message or a phone call is needed to complete pickup or drop off. I want to see a self driving help an elderly with their walker or wheelchair. Also wanna see a self driving car enter the gate security code. Drivers will be needed for many years.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> Self driving cars are still a long way off and the most difficult part is the pick up and drop off. Where so often a text message or a phone call is needed to complete pickup or drop off. I want to see a self driving help an elderly with their walker or wheelchair. Also wanna see a self driving car enter the gate security code. Drivers will be needed for many years.


 I agree they are way far off .


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

LYFT ARE CROOKS DONT WORK FOR THEM #DELETELYFT


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Don't piss down my back and tell me it's raining. Every time I hear lyft or Uber jiggle the rides and how it benefit the driver. Yeah sure.
> 
> Long time drivers try to figure it out and make it work but it gets harder and comes a point it's just not worth it. One day lyft or Uber will juggle the rates and enough drivers will say no so that it affects pickup of pax. Either drivers don't show and or wait times increase.


 Yep. So true. Since the cut the mile in half and added the accept miles. I'll just take the extra long way there and make up the difference. I mean the idiot pax are never ready when I get there to begin with


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Lyft mathematician's are Trump University graduates.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I thought trump university went out of business


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I have yet to see anything that Lyft's done in the last 18 months that's made anything better for drivers. Nothing. From their lousy support responses to their lousy app that crashes or keeps twitching at the airport to "Outside the Que losing your place in ...", to giving all the decent scheduled rides to Express drivers who are now slave to those "free" cars. This is not going to end well for Lyft. Driver turnover is costing them serious money. And they don't even know how to stop it.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> this is how they reward us for our hard work , they should be ashamed of them selves , expenses go up , pay goes down .


shame takes an ethical and moral compass which neither Lyft nor Uber have.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Funny how they're not making these changes in California, where they're telling the legislators that they're committed to improving driver pay and benefits. Lying bastards!


liars talking to liars.....it would be humorous if it didn't impact sooooo many people's livelihoods.



peteyvavs said:


> Lyft mathematician's are Trump University graduates.


The Art Of Lying.....wonder if there was a syllabus for a course on it or if it was an overall characteristic instilled in students and expected of them to master prior to graduating.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ajaywill said:


> Looks to me like Lyft is "addressing" one of the common driver complaints....long distance to pickup.
> 
> This way, they can tout that, once again, we heard you and are addressing your concerns. You will now get paid from the time you accept the ride until you drop off the passenger.
> 
> ...


I've had Lyft give me an absurd long pick up on my last ride that I needed to complete a ride streak bonus. I called the PAX and told her to cancel it because there HAS to be someone closer. She finally did cancel about ten minutes later, but instead of lyft giving me a $5 fee, they simply swapped the pick-up to a completely different PAX that was equally as far away.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you registered in DC, if so that's why you're getting DC rates. If not then contact Uber and tell to recalculate your earnings.





Christina Green said:


> Really? Thanks I did not know that.
> I'm registered in Baltimore Maryland.


It doesn't matter which market you registered in. It's the pickup origin point that decides the rate paxholes pay and your payout


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m fighting with FUBER now, they keep sending me messages that say it depends on the market. They aren’t paying g me based on pickup market but drop off market - DC is extremely low.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

*Double dipping is a fringe benefit of the new pay structure. *You can now get paid by Lyft to drive towards a pickup while you currently have an Uber pax. Did this twice yesterday. Kinda risky to accept, but has anyone else noticed, Lyft is SOMETIMES showing the exact pickup location on the ping screen? This helps to know if it's doable, but seems to not appear every time... Anyone else?


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

https://jalopnik.com/we-think-uber-and-lyfts-new-surge-fares-screw-drivers-a-1835952856


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lying basterds. Plus now that claim to pay to pickup you know they’ll change the algorithm to send it to the closest driver. Versus now allocating some factors of time drivers without a ride


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> Lying basterds. Plus now that claim to pay to pickup you know they'll change the algorithm to send it to the closest driver. Versus now allocating some factors of time drivers without a ride


computer algorithms are meant to give them the upper hand and the worker the lower hand . too bad they can't just set a wage and keep it the same like most companies do. too bad the easiest solutions are the hardest for them to do.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> computer algorithms are meant to give them the upper hand and the worker the lower hand . too bad they can't just set a wage and keep it the same like most companies do. too bad the easiest solutions are the hardest for them to do.


This is why regulatory rates need to be set.

The target rage should be at Taxi rates or somewhat lower but not to where it's destructive to the existing Taxis like now.

U/L must be forced to normalize rates. So drivers can earn even if U/L colluded in further schemes in the future.

Our earnings per ride should be decoupled from U/L app antics.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The issue with claims of price fixing is there has to be a whistle-blower or some proof comes to light that they met and agreed on a price. Changing rates due to competition or market conditions is acceptable.

To me it seems like 6 of one and a half dozen of the other but that is the law.

As I have said before, U/L driver pay is a race to the bottom. Maybe U/L should start work on a self driving rickshaw.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> This is why regulatory rates need to be set.
> 
> The target rage should be at Taxi rates or somewhat lower but not to where it's destructive to the existing Taxis like now.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, Uber and Lyft:

1. Should set specific rates for a market. (25% below existing taxi rates?) Fluctuating rates confuse both riders and drivers.

2. Driver pay should be tied to the price paid by riders. GO BACK TO A SET PERCENTAGE OF FARE.

3. Rideshare companies should disclose ALL information to drivers about destination, thus giving contractors the ability to make an informed decision on whether or not to accept the ride.

The only government regulation needed is to limit the total number of drivers available to be online at any given time. (if there are 100k ride requests in the city per day, total number of drivers should NOT surpass 8,000-10,000 (8-10%))


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BeansnRice said:


> This is why regulatory rates need to be set.
> 
> The target rage should be at Taxi rates or somewhat lower but not to where it's destructive to the existing Taxis like now.
> 
> ...


It's too bad forcing them is becoming more difficult .a lot of uber and lyft lobbyist have been successful in putting politicians in their back pocket .I don't want to be an employee but for god's sake i hope California bill ab5 succeeds because you won't get fair treatment unless you force it on them , I can't trust these companies they've lied to many times and whenever they say they're giving you a pay raise they cut a different rate so you're really not getting a pay raise .


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> my opinions on get paid as soon as you click accept ping. ok they pay you to pick up pax. they are cutting your normal rates . so if that ride is a longer ride your actually losing money driving with that lower rate.
> now for the other if you drive more then a set of time your rate will go back to normal what you get now. if your part time your rates are cut
> so what lyft may do will say you get 80c a mile old rates . now for the first 30 hours will say you only get 70c but after you drive 30 hours the new rides you get 80c. so yes they word it were doing you a favor but there taking it away from you . keep driving be a slave . .
> edit so the 70c rates will remain 70c only the 80 applies to rides after the 30 hour rate . so lyft is making even more and wording it so they look like heroes to the stock holders. just like the new we show you where your going feature . once you decline a single ping its gone !
> ...


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> I have yet to see anything that Lyft's done in the last 18 months that's made anything better for drivers. Nothing. From their lousy support responses to their lousy app that crashes or keeps twitching at the airport to "Outside the Que losing your place in ...", to giving all the decent scheduled rides to Express drivers who are now slave to those "free" cars. This is not going to end well for Lyft. Driver turnover is costing them serious money. And they don't even know how to stop it.


I just deleted my Lyft app this morning.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> Oh my God... another victim of Trump derangement syndrome. Get a life already. You liberals lost the election. What are you going to do after President Trump gets re-elected ? Followed by 8 years of President Pence.
> 
> MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN ... AND AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN !


Apparantly trump has gotten
into it with faux news saying it's
"worse thanfake news cnn"........
talk about biting the hand that feeds you


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I did 0 rides this last week from gryft, canceled on 3 rides, because they were 2 or 3 blocks total, so I just canceled after arriving. Sorry guys and gals, but this gig just doesn't pay. My Exit date is set, July 31st, You all take care, and good luck.


It don't pay like it use to back in 2016 when I exited the ride share platforms, I keep the Uber driver app because I sometimes do deliveries for Ubereats.



Fozzie said:


> The difference between us is that you'll whine and complain, but keep on driving.
> 
> I'll get pissed off, walk away, and find something else to do.


I remember when I stopped driving a few years ago, I got tired of agreeing to a tos of lowering rates and adding services that I don't agree with and the my way or the highway if you don't agree to our terms of service mentality, The independent contractor term benefits U/L more than it do the drivers.



Fozzie said:


> In my opinion, Uber and Lyft:
> 
> 1. Should set specific rates for a market. (25% below existing taxi rates?) Fluctuating rates confuse both riders and drivers.
> 
> ...


They should pay drivers a percentage of what the riders pay, In my opinion they getting over paying drivers a per mile and per minute rate and constantly lowering the rates for drivers. They also should only have a service fee and take a small percentage, No wonder U/L get paid the same amount or more after a driver complete a trip.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

CYP said:


> I just deleted my Lyft app this morning.


 I know how to minimize the turnover ..... stop doing pay cuts



charmer37 said:


> It don't pay like it use to back in 2016 when I exited the ride share platforms, I keep the Uber driver app because I sometimes do deliveries for Ubereats.
> 
> 
> I remember when I stopped driving a few years ago, I got tired of agreeing to a tos of lowering rates and adding services that I don't agree with and the my way or the highway if you don't agree to our terms of service mentality, The independent contractor term benefits U/L more than it do the drivers.
> ...


I hope Connecticuts percentage law passes



charmer37 said:


> It don't pay like it use to back in 2016 when I exited the ride share platforms, I keep the Uber driver app because I sometimes do deliveries for Ubereats.
> 
> 
> I remember when I stopped driving a few years ago, I got tired of agreeing to a tos of lowering rates and adding services that I don't agree with and the my way or the highway if you don't agree to our terms of service mentality, The independent contractor term benefits U/L more than it do the drivers.
> ...


 we were on our percentage around four years ago it was decent while it lasted. upfront prizing and ppz pretty much allow them to take whatever they want now . I have seen where they charge the customer 80 bucks and I make 22


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> Lying basterds. Plus now that claim to pay to pickup you know they'll change the algorithm to send it to the closest driver. Versus now allocating some factors of time drivers without a ride


Not sure why you think time without ride ever factored in. The only reasonable things are distance, average % they make from each ride (yes , beware long way drivers - you are eatin "their" profits, ratings, traffic conditions to pickup (doubtful, beacause their IQ's are sub par).


----------



## LONG Time screwed (Jul 7, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> Wanted to get peoples opinion on this new pay structure that Lyft is starting in certain markets , personally I think it's a way to screw us more and tell us that they're paying us more instead but I wanted to see what you guys think ?


you are absolutely right....just another way to screw us more....If they are adjusting pay rates, fine....but rest assured someone else is going to get hurt......mileage is mileage....time is time....costs don't change because of time of day.........beat them at heir own game....privatize their customers.....customers love the ability to use the same driver time after time!!!!



kevin92009 said:


> I know how to minimize the turnover ..... stop doing pay cuts
> 
> 
> I hope Connecticuts percentage law passes
> ...


you are right....heard that many times.....privatize your regulars somewhere in the middle.....customers love it!!!!



peteyvavs said:


> Lyft mathematician's are Trump University graduates.


You have to stand up and tell the short rider you have to cancel because it isn't worth the fare...

my airport riders thru u/l pay on the average of $45........my pay $23........after privatizing regulars I very willingly get $35 for the same ride.



Jenga said:


> Not sure why you think time without ride ever factored in. The only reasonable things are distance, average % they make from each ride (yes , beware long way drivers - you are eatin "their" profits, ratings, traffic conditions to pickup (doubtful, beacause their IQ's are sub par).


Thats exactly why you never should drive more than 10 minutes to a pickup......it becomes a losing proposition to go further...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

LONG Time screwed said:


> you are absolutely right....just another way to screw us more....If they are adjusting pay rates, fine....but rest assured someone else is going to get hurt......mileage is mileage....time is time....costs don't change because of time of day.........beat them at heir own game....privatize their customers.....customers love the ability to use the same driver time after time!!!!
> 
> 
> you are right....heard that many times.....privatize your regulars somewhere in the middle.....customers love it!!!!
> ...


i usually decline 7 min out and decline most pools, not interested in their total mileage and time payment scam , hate taking the second and third customers for free or almost for free


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ? trump gets re-elected and we'll all be living under some dilapidated bridge.


Lol ... I've got a hunch that you won't need President Trumps help to end up living under a bridge.

You should head to Los Angelas or San Francisco. 6000 homeless people in LA alone. Thanks to the Democrats running the state.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Lol ... I've got a hunch that you won't need President Trumps help to end up living under a bridge.
> 
> You should head to Los Angelas or San Francisco. 6000 homeless people in LA alone. Thanks to the Democrats running the state.


Really, you are probably one of the uneducated President loves so much.


----------

